
Ask HN: How to Deal with Internet Addiction? - p__
I find it hard to keep off from mindlessly browsing the web.<p>It&#x27;s become second nature to Ctrl+T and &#x27;fa&#x27; for facebook, &#x27;news&#x27; for HackerNews, &#x27;red&#x27; for reddit, etc. that I barely notice I&#x27;m doing it.<p>I also regularly stay up another hour instead of going to sleep, &quot;to catch up&quot; on things that really don&#x27;t matter or I can view tomorrow.
======
dend
Have a blocklist in your HOSTS file. That way, even if you go to those sites
from your browser, you are not able to access them.

------
perfmode
sudo vim /etc/hosts

include the lines:

127.0.0.1 news.ycombinator.com

127.0.0.1 www.nytimes.com

127.0.0.1 www.reddit.com

127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com

127.0.0.1 www.cnn.com

